# Do clients care about safety?



## DrRoof11 (May 31, 2011)

Just wondering what you guys think about addressing client safety concerns... is this a viable selling point? 

For example, do you think a residential customer is likely to consider a contractor's safety record when hiring? Or, do you think they'd factor it into their decision?

In other words: do customers care about the safety policies of the people on their roofs, and if so, should you make a point of advertising your company's safety policies in marketing materials?


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

If they care more about safety policies then workmanship...I guess anybody can roof then...we have ALWAYS sold on our workmanship and were busy...JMO :yes:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I am adding to my presentation book various pictures of safety setup as a talking point about the new changes in OSHA regs. It'll hopefully be one more point as to why we are a little more expensive than the "going rate" everyone else is charging. 

I have always spoken about safety with my customers, but not gone into too many specifics. I bring this up when we discuss the workers comp, which I show every customer a copy of our certificate of insurance. I explain that everyone wants to go home at the end of the day but that workers get injured when they are not properly trained or choose to ignore safety policies.


Like Interloc, I focus on our workmanship. I explain anyone can buy the shingles I buy. I explain that the shingles I buy are more expensive than some on the market and why we prefer them. I explain the roof is more than shingles, and I spend ALOT of time explaining that the worlds best shingle is a piece of manure if not properly installed.

Your question, will customers consider your safety rating? Some will, some won't give a care. interloc let's be fair. If someone is taking the time to be safe, it's a good bet they are probably taking the time to do the job right. Those who cut corners cut as many corners as they can. It's not likely that someone who is trained in safety will ignore training workmanship. Just my $0.02, anything's possible.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh I inform them about are safety procedures, but it is not what I sell them on.


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

DrRoof11 said:


> Just wondering what you guys think about addressing client safety concerns... is this a viable selling point?
> 
> For example, do you think a residential customer is likely to consider a contractor's safety record when hiring? Or, do you think they'd factor it into their decision?
> 
> In other words: do customers care about the safety policies of the people on their roofs, and if so, should you make a point of advertising your company's safety policies in marketing materials?


WE always let our customers know how serious we are about Roofing safety not only for our Crews but for their well being around the jobsite. Most residential customer have curious kids running around that can get hurt so we take extra precautions for their well being also.

Roofing company in Charlotte NC | Gastonia NC Roofing Company | Kannapolis NC Roofing


----------



## DrRoof11 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, guys... you've sort of confirmed my suspicion that the answer to my original question is "sometimes". 

Obviously some clients will care about safety, and this will be a selling point, so I'll probably continue to mention it throughout our marketing materials (we even have a "roofing safety" page on our website).... but I don't think it will ever be one of the top few selling features.



> Most residential customer have curious kids running around that can get hurt so we take extra precautions for their well being also.


Good point - certainly I'd imagine some families would be impressed with a company that mentions that safety of clients/children is a top priority, especially if the other companies they get estimates from fail to mention this.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

print out news posts in your area about roofers falling to their deaths and show them to your customer's. It'd be nice if it had your competitors names in the articles too.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I find that more the on Commercial side of things this can be a big helper. There are even some jobs you wont even get looked at if you dont include a general safety plan in the proposal, and if you land the job you get to show them your exact safety plan and course of action. I bid a job not to long ago that we spec permanent cable system to be installed (it was an odd EPDM roof 6/12). The place it was at is way strict on safety you dont get in in with out a hard hat and a orange vest, safety glasses and steal toes at all times. As far as a selling point it kind of goes both ways.


----------



## DrRoof11 (May 31, 2011)

1985gt said:


> I find that more the on Commercial side of things this can be a big helper. There are even some jobs you wont even get looked at if you dont include a general safety plan in the proposal, and if you land the job you get to show them your exact safety plan and course of action. I bid a job not to long ago that we spec permanent cable system to be installed (it was an odd EPDM roof 6/12). The place it was at is way strict on safety you dont get in in with out a hard hat and a orange vest, safety glasses and steal toes at all times. As far as a selling point it kind of goes both ways.


Agreed... commercial clients definitely care more about safety, and that makes a lot of sense since they're likely worried about lawsuits, etc.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah very true. Of course there is another company we do work for that has a contractor book and sign off sheet. It basically says that even if their building implodes and all your workers die its your responsibility. They also have ungodly safety rules. They once wanted one of my guys to harness off while working off a ladder. I asked what exactly they were to tie off to and they replied the ladder.... Go figure eh?


----------



## alanjack (May 1, 2014)

Agreed commercial customers sometimes pay attention to safety.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

they care about how much money they can save. maybe 1 out of 10 care about you. ofcourse if your going to save them a ton of money over the other guys, then they might care about your safety. after all, if your doing the job you should know how to do it safely, right ?


----------



## SophiaM (Nov 10, 2014)

This is really wrong perception of clients. People hire us for doing our work, they are not supposed to worry about our safety - we should take care of that. 

Commercial clients are worried for their reputation not for our safety.

What lawsuits are possible at all?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

SophiaM said:


> What lawsuits are possible at all?


Is this a joke? People sue for anything under the sun, even the most outrageous things.


----------



## SophiaM (Nov 10, 2014)

1985gt said:


> Is this a joke? People sue for anything under the sun, even the most outrageous things.


Example? People can sue, but we are supposed to have contracts which cover such cases, right?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

SophiaM said:


> Example? People can sue, but we are supposed to have contracts which cover such cases, right?


You can exempt every responsibility you want in a contract. It still doesn't mean you can't be sued. Or in the case of safety, if we have a worker die on the job site, even if we are compliant with all the safety rules I would still be expecting to be sued by the family. We have been sued for work place injuries even though all of the proper safety equipment is provided maintained and expected to be used. A back injury is one, lifting too heavy of an object and not asking for help. You can't and shouldn't expect to be a baby sitter.


----------



## DineshMT (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes, If not all, some clients care about safety.


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

I think that being serious about safety as a roofing contractor is definitely a strong selling point for customers. No customer wants to have somebody sustain an injury around their home, especially if it's entirely preventable! In addition, if you're taking appropriate precautions to protect your employees, then it signals that you're careful enough to be doing quality roofing work. Safety is also central to roofing; after all, one of the primary reasons customers need a strong, dependable roof is to protect themselves and their property.


----------



## tulsaroof (Jul 20, 2020)

I think your safety precautions are a facet of your professionalism, but not a selling point.


----------



## covingtonm355 (Aug 18, 2020)

I think it boosts your professionalism to take it into account.


----------



## neiljulich85 (Oct 4, 2020)

I find they don't really ask about it but take note if I bring it up.


----------



## wadebronson70 (Oct 7, 2020)

I think it's a good idea to make it clear that safety is something you prioritize.


----------

